# What hardware i need to upgrade my old pc?



## ccascaro (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi there,
i have an old pc here the specs are 

intel core 2 duo, cpu [email protected] 
2gb ram
64 bit os windows 8
nvidia gt 210

please help me to decide what i need to upgrade? graphic card etc... 

ii want to play battle field 3. i can play call of duty black ops 2 but the FPS is only 7 to 20 FPS so i need to get higher. 

thank you so much i will be waiting for your responce. and for limited budget only advice thx ; )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The PC is so out of date it would require basically everything to be upgraded.

What is your budget for all of this?


----------



## ccascaro (Nov 18, 2013)

hi i think i can go to $500 budget for all, thx for your responce


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your GT 210 is holding you back the most. Swapping it out for a mid level graphics card will net a huge boost in gaming performance. Say a Radeon HD 7770 or R7 260X or an Nvidia 650Ti. You will most likely require a power supply upgrade as well.

If your motherboard supports it, you might look for used Q8400 (4 core, 2.66GHz); readily available for US$60 or so. Your motherboard most likely takes DDR2 memory. Replacing what you have with a 2 x 2GB kit will cost you about US$75 and should give you somewhat of a boost.


----------



## ccascaro (Nov 18, 2013)

my motherboard is ASUS P5B3-PLUS and it has a 4 x 512 mb ram.
what power supply i need to replace it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your going to want to pick a build from our recommended build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Those builds will suit your budget and be top quality.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> what power supply i need to replace it?


For a mid-level card - a good quality 550-600


----------



## ccascaro (Nov 18, 2013)

*i play CoD MW2 but my pc lag and worst hang what is the problem?*

i just started palying CoD MW2 but my pc is lagging and hangs i dont know what is the problem my system specs are

CPU: Intel(R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @3.00Ghz
GPU: Geforce GTX 650Ti boost 
MEMORY: 2.00 Gb RAM
Resolution : 1024 x 768,Hz
Operating system: Windows 7 Ultimate 

thank you for your responce


----------

